# Muzzle parts...



## Mourguitars (Nov 2, 2019)

Wearing my new glasses and my eyes haven't adjusted yet everything a blur at the moment , sourcing parts for the Muzzle that i ordered this morning. Found the Lt1054 but which one , lots of letters behind each one..lol





						LT1054CP Texas Instruments Switching Voltage Regulators | Mouser
					

Texas Instruments LT1054CP Switching Voltage Regulators are available at Mouser Electronics. Mouser offers inventory, pricing, & datasheets for Texas Instruments LT1054CP Switching Voltage Regulators.




					www.mouser.com
				






They have the 560n as well but its a yellow tear drop cap...will it work ?








						T356A564K035AT7301 KEMET | Mouser
					

T356A564K035AT7301 KEMET Tantalum Capacitors - Solid Leaded 35V .56uF 10% LS=5.08mm datasheet, inventory, & pricing.




					www.mouser.com
				




Common Cathode Bi-color....right one ?


			https://www.amazon.com/EDGELEC-Bi-Color-Diffused-Resistors-Included/dp/B077X95CWF/ref=asc_df_B077X95CWF/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=241989147482&hvpos=1o5&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7747453276943118857&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9012438&hvtargid=pla-446637585275&psc=1
		


RANGE (SW1) - Mini Slide SPDT  .....The link to the Tayda one doesn't work or out of stock...This the right one ?








						500SSP1S1M2REB E-Switch | Mouser
					

500SSP1S1M2REB E-Switch Slide Switches 2A 240VAC On-None-On SPDT datasheet, inventory, & pricing.




					www.mouser.com
				




Thanks 

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

If there's a difference between the LT1054CP and the TL1054CPE4, they're keeping it a secret in the datasheet.  They should be interchangeable in the Muzzle.

For the 560nF cap, look here.  It appears that dlazzarini used a MLCC.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 2, 2019)

Oh very cool thanks !

On using the key feature  , I don’t have a 1 in 2 out buffer box or tuner but I do have one of the MXR 10band EQ that has that feature or I have a Dime Crybaby that has that feature as well. That pedal needs a noise gate !

I have a 1590BB I would like to build a ABY box....maybe that will work , but I still want to build one , I would like to build something from scratch !

Im still stumped on the slide switch..can’t find a build and image of one


----------



## Robert (Nov 2, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Im still stumped on the slide switch..can’t find a build and image of one
















						Mini Slide Switch 1P2T Through Hole 0.2A 24VDC
					

EXCEL CELL ELECTRONIC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you Mr PedalPCB !


----------



## Mothman (Nov 3, 2019)

Is there any options for the 560nf? In my country is impossible to find


----------



## ErickPulido (Nov 3, 2019)

Mothman said:


> Is there any options for the 560nf? In my country is impossible to find


I will order it from tayda, you can get 470nF + 100nF which gets you close, or even 470nF + 86nF = 556nF, one thing I didn't know is the cap can be MLCC which are smaller ans easy to fit. 

Hope this helps, greetings from Mexico


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

MLCC should be fine.


----------



## Robert (Nov 3, 2019)

Tayda has 560nF MLCC, it's listed as 0.56uF (same thing).









						0.56uF 50V Multilayer Monolithic Ceramic Capacitor
					

AEC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 3, 2019)

Oh thanks ! .....bought them along with the switch  among other things, again thanks for the heads up and link ....

Mike

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 14, 2019)

Received all my parts....but i have a new amp coming today....Build a pedal or Play guitar..such tuff choices !

Lol

Looking forward to do this build tho

Mike


----------



## ErickPulido (Nov 14, 2019)

play first then build!!!


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 14, 2019)

Mothman said:


> Is there any options for the 560nf? In my country is impossible to find



I found the big box from eBay ...Tayda has these...dont know where your at Country wise

Mike



https://imgur.com/EoxOSoA


----------

